# Techno Hunt Systems for sale $7000



## Magnumsportsllc (Jul 10, 2014)

Newton Model 1410 projectile tracking system. It is a refurbished model and hasn't been used since refurbished. 
Brand new Techno Hunt and cables.
Two Monitors 
Two projectors
Two Rocket Ports
Two towers with older style Techno Hunt on them
Receiver with speaker
Three Techno Hunt screens
Three Keyboards
Lot of older style harnesses 
Everything in the picture is included

$7000 FOR ALL! GREAT DEAL
CALL 616-712-616two


----------

